# Goggle and Helmet compatability? ANON M2



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

I have a Giro Edition that I use with my Oakley Canopys (they are giant, but don't know how they compare to the M2's size for size), and they fit great together. Best bet is to find a store that carries different helmets and bring in your googles to match them up.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

aggie05 said:


> I have a Giro Edition that I use with my Oakley Canopys (they are giant, but don't know how they compare to the M2's size for size), and they fit great together. Best bet is to find a store that carries different helmets and bring in your googles to match them up.


Very good advice my man thank you very much! 
Before I go running around trying things on though I would love to hear some feedback but I'll definitely look into your Lid too!


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

bump for luv


----------

